# Snapper rear engine rider



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a series 13 Snapper rider with the smooth clutch. I replaced the rubber drive wheel as the old one would spin but not engage the hub, the slightest incline and it would stop moving. The new one worked fine for about 10min, now it is doing the same. The drive wheel spins but will not engage the hub. Any suggestions.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

May need to adjust the drive plate. You can download service manuals for most Snapper models at the Snapper website.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

Had the same problem with a snapper loosened the alllen screws on the drive plate down a little and it worked great


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine has a bolt securing the drive plate to the crankshaft. Will have to use washers to adjust or tap in 2 allen screws. I printed the manual from Snapper website. Thanks Guys.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might just try moving the yoke tension spring into one of the outer holes and see if that helps any.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> You might just try moving the yoke tension spring into one of the outer holes and see if that helps any.


Already tried that, even tried a heavier spring. Will try adding a washer between the drive plate/crank end.Thanks
Dean


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Check the nylon bushing in the yoke pivot point for wear. Also check the yoke fingers where the solid round steel cylinder fits. Bad bushings and wear in these fingers will cause this problem. May need a new yoke and bushings.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

tommyj3 said:


> Check the nylon bushing in the yoke pivot point for wear. Also check the yoke fingers where the solid round steel cylinder fits. Bad bushings and wear in these fingers will cause this problem. May need a new yoke and bushings.


Nylon bushings are tight and I made an adjustment to the lift yoke. Have'nt had time to check the drive plate clearance. Thanks
Dean


----------

